# Email from DecalGirl



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just got this email from DecalGirl when I asked about the skins for Kindle 2:

Dear Anne, 

Thank you for contacting us. Yes!  The origional Kindle was such a hit we have to have them for the next generation Kindle.  We are big fans of the Kindle!  Expect us to have between 50 and 100 designs out in the first week of August, unless Amazon holds up our order for any reason!  ~ we to have to wait to get it!  


Please feel free to contact us if you have any additional questions. 


Best Regards, 
Amanda 
DecalGirl.com 
302-644-9399 
1-866-841-0922 
Monday-Friday 9:00am-5:00pm EST 

In case this email does not fully answer your question, or you would like to contact us for any reason, simply reply to this email. You can also get immediate assistance using our Chat support service


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

It sounds like they will have some out sooner than August. While I asked them about a different product, I also mentioned the K2 and got this:

_ABSOLUTELY we will be doing skins for the new Kindle 2!!! We hope to have them on the site about 2 - 4 weeks after the release date. Please keep checking the site for updates. _

I think the 2-4 weeks after release matches what someone else also posted in another thread. I'm assuming the August date is how long it will take them to get the total selection ready.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

It's nice to hear from a vendor who is such a fan of the Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They sent me am email with the 2-4 week estimate too. I can't imagine the August estimate is correct. maybe she meant April.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

First week of April would make sense. I got the 2 - 4 week after K2 release email as well.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I was thinking she ment April too. I sent them another email I hope I will get a answer soon.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Anne said:


> I was thinking she ment April too. I sent them another email I hope I will get a answer soon.


 Yeah let us know please. End of summer is kind of... a ways off.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think Bella can be nekkid until August.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:



> I don't think Bella can be nekkid until August.


I know I don't think Champagne can be nekkid until August either.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't think Bella can be nekkid until August.


According to Tommy, *"Nakie is the Best"*









(but I hope they hurry too)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

kim said:


> According to Tommy, *"Nakie is the Best"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish they hurry too. I still have not heard back from DecalGirl about if it was April and not August. It has to be April. August it just too far away.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I've have dealt with the MEdge people, and they are very nice.  I have three MEdge covers and love them all.  The last cover arrived as a Cream with a Saddle strap, and I had ordered the Saddle cover.  I had no problem returning it and getting my Saddle cover.  My email was answered promptly and courteously.  They have been great to buy covers from!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just had a chat with Michelle on the DecalGirl site. She said they have ordered K2 and once they receive it. They will need about 2 weeks for them to get the skins ready for sale. I told Michelle that we love their skins and cannot wait for the skins for our K2. She had no idea when they would get their K2. She did say she thought they would be getting the K2 soon.


----------

